# Ilha de Trindade, Brazil



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

website


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Video of Trindade Island


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Amazing!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Does the island have any permanent inhabitants? It looks very 'new' (as in not much vegetation or erosion), when was it formed? A friend at work has visited Tristan Da Cunha which I presume is the nearest neighbour... He said that's a very bizarre island... about 200 inhabitants, no airstrip, and the only 'way out' is by boat to Cape Town.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

the island is uninhabited, except for a garrison of the Brazilian Navy, 32 strong and The island is an extinct volcano.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

"the island's lack of vegetation goes to Edmond Halley, more notorious for his comet than for leaving goats behind on Trindade Island. The goats escaped, run wild on the island, and have chomped all the vegetation. There is some left though, including a giant fern forest, with very jurassic proportions."


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

beautiful!


----------



## crawf (Feb 11, 2006)

amazing...


----------



## paroara (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures, Brazil2015. I've always wanted to see good images of the giant fern forests, it looks very interesting. Do you know if the pinetree is native to the island?


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Stunning


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't think the pine tree is native to the island..


----------

